# Help!, Need info on these schools.



## hoodooman63 (Nov 17, 2003)

:bounce: I need to find some comments and info about the culinary programs at Quality College in Fresno Ca. and Fresno C.C. I don’t think this is a very old school, (QC) I do know the company runs different vocational schools. I took the course at CCA’s College Of Food in Salinas back in “99” and then went up to the Academy but, couldn’t finish (to much $). Quality College has a chef program and looks like a much more affordable deal for me. If anyone has heard of this school in Fresno or knows someone who has, I could really use the skinny on it. Also I think that Fresno Community College has a culinary program, any one know about the standard of that? I really could use some tips on one of this schools as I’m pretty much stuck in this area of the state for a while.

Thanks, James


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think some of the kids at the Ahwannee are in an apprenticeship program. Don't know too much about Fresno in general, except that it has a radio station called KHAY and the University has a great football program.


----------

